
Show HN: Maildown – the right way to send transactional mails - chris140957
https://maildown.dev?v=1
======
chris140957
Hi, I just launched Maildown.

Maildown is a transactional email API built for developers - it does away with
the WYSIWYG editors and clunky interfaces of some of the bigger email
providers, instead focusing on its simple and scalable REST API, which allows
you to create emails using markdown syntax

Thanks for looking, Chris

------
detaro
Automatic unsubscribe I (the developer using Maildown) can't do anything about
seems like a no-go for _transactional_ mail?

~~~
chris140957
It’s intended for transactional, but could potentially be used otherwise-
hence the unsubscribe option is required for GDPR

~~~
detaro
Not necessarily in that way. It might be easy for you this way, but does it
break the product for your users?

I.e. lets say I do indeed not use it for transactional mail, but send a
newsletter. How do I reliably fulfill my obligation to remove a customer from
my newsletter database if they request so, if your service adds an unsubscribe
link that doesn't inform me about the user request?

If I'm not using it for newsletters, you're saying I need a second
transactional email system to communicate with the customers that pressed your
opt-out link but I still need to communicate with?

------
fiatjaf
Thank you. My entire life I was waiting for this service. Your copy resonates
100% with me.

